# Chicken Spinoccol Fattie Revisited W/ Q-View (Bear View)



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't been around much the last few weeks probably be in and out till the fall months.

I thought about you guys when I was cleaning out the freezer, pulled out a Fattie from my Winter smokes and decided to try and get a Q-view out of it, here goes...

I shot these with a 50mm prime at around f/2 so the depth of field is narrow














Condensed Broccoli Cheese Soup
2 tablespoons butter, 1 cup of milk
2 slices Swiss cheese

A few hunks of Mild cheddar







20 MINUTE RICE







Thawed Chicken Spinoccoli Fattie sliced.







Another shot of the Fattie







Rice layered in a glass dish







Next comes the sliced fattie













Broccoli Cheese Soup







Some Fresh Chives from the garden







The final product ready to be warmed in the oven for 20 minutes.

On a scale of 1 - 10, I give this a 5, average at best.

Thanks for looking and hopefully I'll be able to get a few butts and ribs on this weekend.


----------



## roller (Jul 21, 2011)

Now thats my kinda meal...Looks real good..


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup another great smoke


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2011)

What a great presentation!

Looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2011)

As long as you're rating on a scale of 1 - 10---------I'll give your illustrating an 11  !!!!!

But only a 10 3/4 for the chow !!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks SQWIB !

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty from here. Great pics my friend


----------



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooops forgot to add the cheddar, fixed OP


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks really good !


----------

